# Easy Knit Baby Blanket (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.leeleeknits.com/easy-knit-baby-blanket/


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I kove it! It is gorgeous and such great colours! Well done and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful work and blanket. I am going to give it a try. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very pretty. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Very pretty!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and I really like the yarn she chose.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice colors and pattern. I'm adding it to my library. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link! ????


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, Choiyuk for the pattern. This looks like one I could do. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So darn pretty!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you for the link; I saved it.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for photo & link


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Just beautiful! Love the color choice.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for pattern link


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you...
julie


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous--and I LOVE the colors!! :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful, thank you for the link.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice baby blanket. Thanks for the pattern link and sharing


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## AveryC47 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

